# Coachwhipping



## Sylvanite (Dec 8, 2009)

This pen has been in progress for a while.  It began as 24 strands of thread (18 white and 6 red) woven around a tube in a pattern called "coachwhipping".  It looks a lot like braided rope, because the weave pattern is actually the same as "diamond" or "maypole" braid.  For those of you familiar with braided line, I chose the color scheme to mimic StaSet. 

I'm not entirely happy with the way this one turned out, and the coachwipping was a lot of work (it's a challenge to keep the strands straight while tying), so it will be a while before I make another one.

Anyway, I hope you like it,
Eric


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 8, 2009)

impressive work, looks great from the pic.  looks like a good item for a nautical theme as well.


----------



## el_d (Dec 8, 2009)

I like it Eric. But it does look like alot of work.


----------



## AKBeaver (Dec 8, 2009)

I really like it! Great nautical theme for any sailor.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 8, 2009)

Eric, sure looks nice to me, it also looks like a lot of work.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow.  That does look time consuming...


----------



## Dan26 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice work! I'm still looking for some patience to try something like that.


----------



## areaman (Dec 8, 2009)

unique indeed, thats what makes it so cool.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 8, 2009)

very creative.  Looks a little like an argyle sock to me.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice work.  I like it.  I can appreciate the effort it takes to do something like this.  Again, very nice work.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 8, 2009)

That is cool, nice work.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome pen, great work.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty neat.  Nice techniqes.


----------



## mickr (Dec 9, 2009)

very original..looks super..thanks for sharing with us


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks really great from here Eric!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Dec 9, 2009)

You can send it to me to advertise for you........thats a great looking pen!!! I wish I knew how to do it!!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2009)

cinder_ladylocket said:


> You can send it to me to advertise for you........thats a great looking pen!!! I wish I knew how to do it!!


 
That was code for "post a flippin' tutorial!!"


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 9, 2009)

Great stuff here!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 10, 2009)

Really interesting work, Eric!  I like it.

The title of the post was confusing; I thought it was a post about Notre Dame football!!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 11, 2009)

Good looking pen.


----------



## Munsterlander (Dec 11, 2009)

I like that a lot!!


----------



## artme (Dec 11, 2009)

Curses!! Another idea of mine gone to the four winds!

Very nice pen!!!


----------

